# Energizer Double Barrel AA.. need new bulb.



## carbine15 (Nov 23, 2005)

I looked for days on end in the forums for some clue what bulbs to get for these lights and all I learned is that the WA01160 bulb will not work because it'll be too dim.

The Double barrel lights are parallel and series so the voltage is = to a 3 cell light like a 3d mag or so. Energizer has no info on ordering these bulbs just some useless datasheets. 

I also want some spares for my 8AA light so that'd be = to a 4 cell light. I use both in my cars for emergencies and as a club should the need arise. These lights make excellent clubs due to the full aluminum bodies and length. I usuallly run regular AA batts because NIMH die too fast in storage. I am interested in running lithiums in these because for longer runtime / shelf life. 

The bulbs are bi-pin with the pins about 4mm off center.


----------



## WhiteHot (Nov 23, 2005)

I wish I could help you. These lights look like great modding hosts. Do all 3 lights in the pic provide the same voltage to the bulb?

My immediate thought is to put some protected 14500's in there and go to town with a low current draw WA bulb.


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm no expert, but this .pdf from Welch Allyn has a table of bulbs, sorted by rated voltage.

http://www.walamp.com/lpd/files/datasheets/LSL023d.pdf

If you're going to be using alkalines in your 4AA x 2, the 4.8 - 5.0 volt lamps with the lower current draws might be good candidates (the 1319, 1123, and 1160 need more current than alkalines could handle well).

If you're willing to accept the cost of using lithium primaries, have a look at the 6.0 volt lamps. There are a number of them with current draws of <= 1.67A.

After writing down a list based upon voltage, current, brightness (the table lists MSCP), and bulb life, start looking up individual bulbs according to their part number. Use the search function at http://www.walamp.com which will give you more detailed information about each bulb.

Hopefully one of the hotwire gurus will provide some input.


----------



## bwaites (Nov 23, 2005)

Any of the Maglite lamps should work, as should the KPR's from RadioShack.


Bill


----------



## carbine15 (Nov 23, 2005)

thanks im on the way to the Shack. How many amps am i looking at? 8 AA Lithium cells vs Alkaline 
How about the 6 AA? Lion VS alky?


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Nov 23, 2005)

Aren't the KPR bulbs PR base? I thought you said the bulb was bipin?

Alkalines will sag pretty badly at 1A draw. Look at the discharge curves in SilverFox's Alkaline Battery Shootout thread (<- link)

Energizer recommends no more than 1.4A continuous discharge for the L91 lithium AA battery. But hey, we're flashaholics...

http://www.humanedgetech.com/manuals/power/energizerspecs.pdf


----------



## zespectre (Nov 23, 2005)

A possible mod to rid yourself of the problem?
http://lambda10.tripod.com/maglux.htm


----------



## carbine15 (Nov 23, 2005)

Interesting 6 volt mod for a 4AAA light.. I have an 8AA light.. so im already at 6 volts. That mod puts me at 12. The shack had no bulbs by the way.. the only bi pins they had were for minimags.

I was thinking of stuffing this thing with cr123A's but the reflector assembly probly cant deal with any kind of 18 volt light melting it let alone 36 volts if i bridged the two tubes as in the mod.

as far as alkalines sagging.. these are run in parallel and series so any sag will be cut in half.

What do you guys think of this one for a replacement. it seems pretty bright. And looking at this one for my 6AA.

Also where do i actually buy these online? Im in WAshington State.


----------



## bwaites (Nov 23, 2005)

OOPS!!

Sorry, I missed the BiPin part!!

Here are a couple questions-

Can you run bridge the parallel runners and make them serial?

If so, there are lots of lamps you could try. 4mm pins are standard for bipins like the lamp used in the MagCharger. If you can bridge them, them 5 AA cells can be used to run the MagCharger lamp (available at most sporting goods/hardware stores). (You would have to figure out some dummy cells.)

If you want to use 6,7,8 cells, there are other WelchAllyn and Carley lamps that would work. 

If the reflector is plastic, then I would be very careful, and would probably limit the lamp to no more than 10 watts, or even lower.

Bill


----------



## carbine15 (Nov 23, 2005)

it looks like 10.02 watts is the max im shooting for with the 8AA by the specs on the bulb.. now where to get one?


----------



## zespectre (Nov 23, 2005)

I forgot to say, I have one each of the 4AAA and 6AA lights but I don't use them at all 'cause I couldn't find replacement bulbs either.

I've been seriously considering that LED mod!


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Nov 23, 2005)

It's not a Welch-Allyn lamp, but how about this?

http://www.bulbman.com/index.php?main_page=product_bulb_info&cPath=5171_8975_8418&products_id=13496

6V, 10 watts, G4 bipin base, 130 lumens, $2.95 each

How about this:

http://www.bulbman.com/index.php?main_page=product_bulb_info&cPath=5171_8975_8418&products_id=8441

6V, 10 watts, G4 bipin base, 150 lumens, $8.75 each

And here's a 6V, 15 watt bulb:

http://www.bulbman.com/index.php?main_page=product_bulb_info&cPath=5171_8975_8418&products_id=13530

And on the other end, a 6V, 5 watt bulb:

http://www.bulbman.com/index.php?main_page=product_bulb_info&cPath=5171_8975_8418&products_id=13640


----------



## bwaites (Nov 23, 2005)

zespectre,

Are you interested in selling?

If so, I've been trying to find a few for months.

Bill


----------



## zespectre (Nov 23, 2005)

Bill, PM me.


----------



## lingpau (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Carbine15! The double barrel AA light is one of my favorite incandesent lights. I have 2 of the 6 AA lights and I also have been looking for a place to buy bulbs. Energizer is no help. I called them up and they are clueless about where to get bulbs for the 6 and 8 AA DB lights. CPF has in the past listed some really neat mods to turn the DB into a powerful LED light. Unfortunately, I don't want to mess up the conversion and ruin the light. I think the lights will be very collectable some day. The design won a a number of engineering awards.They are very unique. I think they still make the little 4 AAA DB light which is ok but not for me. Let me know if you find a place to buy the bulbs. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 23, 2005)

I bought one energizer TX15-2 4AA xenon bipin bulb awhile back and it doesn't fit what I got it for it is only tested, not used. If it will fit one of your lights drop me a PM and I will send it to you.


----------



## sig-in-tx (Nov 24, 2005)

Of all places my local walmart has the 4aa on the shelf.


----------



## lingpau (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Sig-in-tx ! Walmart and Kmart sold the 6AADB up here about 2-3 years ago then Energizer stopped making them. Is that DB in your Walmart a 4AA or a 4AAA? I can still see a few DB 4AAAs up here in a few places but never saw a 4AA in any local store. All the DB I have tried had very tight beams with minimal spill, and the focus was adjustable.


----------



## KartRacer31 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello all, I have four of these lights, (one of each variation and 2 of the aa size). Additionally I have a few brand new spare bulbs for each. I'm interested in selling all of the lights and all of the bulbs (just bought a house and need the $$). So if any of you guys are interested PM me.


----------



## Nomad (Nov 24, 2005)

Teach me to reply before finishing reading a thread.  KartRacer31 you have a PM on the way.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Nov 24, 2005)

KartRacer31 said:


> Hello all, I have four of these lights, (one of each variation and 2 of the aa size). Additionally I have a few brand new spare bulbs for each. I'm interested in selling all of the lights and all of the bulbs (just bought a house and need the $$). So if any of you guys are interested PM me.



Would you post the Energizer part numbers for the bulbs for the various models? I can find no info on Energizer's site. This would be a great help for those of us bulb hunting.

For those of you with the 4AAA model Ace Hardware had this bulb in the store I was in about a month ago.


----------



## Tech a Billy (Nov 24, 2005)

Energizer #T-2-2 (Welch Allyn #01284) for the DB4AA and DB4AAA
rated @ 2.8 volts, .59 amps, 21.6 lumens.

T-2-3 (WA #01286) for the DB 6AA model= 4.2 volts, .7 amps, 52.78 lumens.

T-2-4 (WA#01288) for the DB8AA model, 5.5 Volts, .7 amps, 79.17 lumens.

A fascinating feature of the AA models is that the battery tubes are large enough for lithium 123's, once you knock out the black plastic spacers. You can also modify the switch assembly so that all the batteries are in series (you must also defeat the polarity protection on the battery contacts). Many possiblities with NiMh, lithiums, other WA bulbs , etc...


----------



## Iron_Man (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a 4AA, I poped in a cree white LED and direct drive it. That is after I messed with the wiring a bit. And sanded the reflector a bit so the led was in the focal point.
In a word, awsome light!


----------



## tlim (Nov 25, 2005)

Found the bulbs... welch allyn...

http://www.walamp.com/lpd/webstore/detail.tpl?partnumber=01286-U&cart=1132901052298234
Unfortunately, I dont know how and where to get the bulbs...


----------



## carbine15 (Nov 25, 2005)

At this point I'm willing to part with my 6AA version. It's in used but working condition, well the bulb is dead. It fits 123 batts just fine.. they dont even rattle. Its like they were made for it. You can fit 5 or 6 in each tube. That could make 36 volts if you bridge the two tubes. If anyone is interested, my eBay account is carbine15 also so you can see that i'm honest. My payPal and e-mail is

Thanks for the help guys. I'll get the 8AA lit up soon. Maybe an LED mod. Maybe a 42 volt led module? lol


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Nov 28, 2005)

I have bought a number of Double-Barrel five years ago. They looked sleek and innovative.
I was later surprised to find no support at all from the Energizer dealers, distributors and importers about replacement bulbs. I have searched on-line for those bulbs, and nope. 
Still, I'm wondering about why this total lack of customer support from Energizer, like they sold flashlights with lifetime duration bulbs.

I have find the PT Surge replacement bulb to work fine with the 8AA, and the Streamlight TT 3C bulb to work with the 6AA, and the Streamlight TT 2D bulb to work in the 4AA. For the 4AAA, you must use the MiniMag bulb.
The base is not the same, but the bulbs fit and focus correctly.

My 2 € cents

Anthony


----------



## tlim (Nov 28, 2005)

I wrote to Welch Allyn Lighting and got a response from them. They are selling the bulbs below, and these are the correct ones, but they have a min order of $250.

As a reference, they quoted me $7.50 per pc fo rthe WA 01286-U. I suppose that if any of you would like to organise a MO, PM me and I'll give you the contact.



Tech a Billy said:


> Energizer #T-2-2 (Welch Allyn #01284) for the DB4AA and DB4AAA
> rated @ 2.8 volts, .59 amps, 21.6 lumens.
> 
> T-2-3 (WA #01286) for the DB 6AA model= 4.2 volts, .7 amps, 52.78 lumens.
> ...


----------



## SQ40 (Dec 6, 2005)

zespectre said:


> I forgot to say, I have one each of the 4AAA and 6AA lights but I don't use them at all 'cause I couldn't find replacement bulbs either.
> 
> I've been seriously considering that LED mod!


 
Ive got the 8AA version, I would like to mate an LED with it too.


----------

